# reverse camera wont activate screen



## HeadsUp (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a Clarion VZ402A system which was sold to me as having rearview camera capability.

To view the CCTV image i have to navigate manually through the menu which takes 10 - 12 seconds

surely they would make it detect the video signal so the screen kicks in automatically ?

am i missing something here in settings ? 

who the hell wants to spend 10 seconds making the camera viewable before they can reverse park ?


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

I recently installed a multimedia receiver in a Toyota Rav 4. The radio had a wire coming from the radio harness that was labeled "Rev. trigger". I connected that to the Reverse power lead at the harness block in the driver side kick panel. It was easy to identify and I used a wire tap for the connection. The rear cam activates instantly when put in reverse.


----------



## HeadsUp (Jul 8, 2014)

jprince526 said:


> I recently installed a multimedia receiver in a Toyota Rav 4. The radio had a wire coming from the radio harness that was labeled "Rev. trigger". I connected that to the Reverse power lead at the harness block in the driver side kick panel. It was easy to identify and I used a wire tap for the connection. The rear cam activates instantly when put in reverse.


Yes , i checked and its not connected . 

thats what happens when the camera and stereo were connected by two different people. :facepalm:


problem solved :thumb:


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Im glad I could help!


----------

